# Water or Coke?



## Ricci (Oct 10, 2007)

*WATER




*
1. 75% of Americans are chronically dehydrated. 
2. In 37% of Americans, the thirst mechanism is so weak that it is often mistaken for hunger. 
3. Even MILD dehydration will slow down one's metabolism as much as 3%. 
4. One glass of water will shut down midnight hunger pangs for almost 100% of the dieters studied in a University of Washington study. 
5. Lack of water, the #1 trigger of daytime fatigue. 
6. Preliminary research indicates that 8-10 glasses of water a day could significantly ease back and joint pain for up to 80% of sufferers. 
7. A mere 2% drop in body water can trigger fuzzy short-term memory, trouble with basic math, and difficulty focusing on the computer screen or on a printed page. 
8. Drinking 5 glasses of water daily decreases the risk of colon cancer by 45%, plus it can slash the risk of breast cancer by 79%, and one is 50% less likely to develop bladder cancer. 

And now for the properties of
*Coke



*
1 In many states (in the USA ) the highway patrol carries two gallons of coke in the truck to remove blood from the highway after a car accident. 
2. You can put a T-bone steak in a bowl of Coke and it will be gone in two days. 
3. To clean a toilet: Pour a can of Coca-Cola into the toilet bowl and let the "real thing" sit for one hour, then flush clean. The citric acid in Coke removes stains from vitreous China . 
4. To remove rust spots from chrome car bumpers: Rub the bumper with a rumpled-up piece of Reynolds Wrap aluminum foil dipped in Coca-Cola. 
5. To clean corrosion from car battery terminals: Pour a can of Coca-Cola over the terminals to bubble away the corrosion. 
6. To loosen a rusted bolt: Applying a cloth soaked in Coca-Cola to the rusted bolt for several minutes. 
7. To bake a moist ham: Empty a can of Coca-Cola into the baking pan, wrap the ham in aluminum foil, and bake. Thirty minutes before the ham is finished, remove the foil, allowing the drippings to mix with the Coke for a sumptuous brown gravy. 
8. To remove grease from clothes: Empty a can of coke into a load of greasy clothes, add detergent, and run through a regular cycle. The Coca-Cola will help loosen grease stains. 
9. It will also clean road haze from your windshield. 

For Your Info: 
1. The active ingredient in Coke is phosphoric acid. Its pH is 2.8. It will dissolve a nail in about 4 days. Phosphoric acid also leaches calcium from bones and is a major contributor to the rising increase in osteoporosis. 
2. To carry Coca-Cola syrup (the concentrate) the commercial truck must use the Hazardous material place cards reserved for Highly corrosive materials. 
3. The distributors of Coke have been using it to clean the engines of their trucks for about 20 years!

* Now the question is, would you like a coke or a glass of water?*


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 10, 2007)

I only drink water and soda and i wont ever give up soda! I do however try to limit myself to like a can a day.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Oct 10, 2007)

Water all the way.


----------



## La_Mari (Oct 10, 2007)

I never drink soda, it's not flattering to my thighs and belly lol, and it just doesn't taste good to me. I haven't drank much for years, except maybe two or three cans this year, but that's cause I was soooooo thirsty and water wasn't available (dumb I know). I've been lacking on my water intake, this thread is motivation to drink more.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Oct 10, 2007)

I do both. I drink water throughout the day, but I gotta have my soda when I eat, and when I'm on the computer.


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2007)

sorry to be the hater, but source please?


----------



## Ricci (Oct 10, 2007)

Actually I got it from another forum and looked just now and they don't have the source!

I'm not sure of this but is it a rule u have to have the source.??. if so feel free to delete my cool post thank you

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry to be the hater, but source please?


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2007)

No its not a rule, the umm highway patrol thing threw me off....concerning riding around with it (coke) in the trunk to clean blood...umm..not in the South, lol that was just a new one for me


----------



## Ricci (Oct 10, 2007)

LOL Ok i wanted to make sure I wasnt breaking a rule

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No its not a rule, the umm highway patrol thing threw me off....concerning riding around with it (coke) in the trunk to clean blood...umm..not in the South, lol that was just a new one for me


----------



## Aprill (Oct 10, 2007)

This is directly from coke concerning that:

"We are unaware of any state patrol officers using Coke for any purpose other than refreshment. Plain water would be as effective and less costly for cleaning pavement.

"The myths about disappearing teeth, nails, steaks and various other objects are just that--myths. These stories continue to spring up and get recycled because each new generation finds them hard to ignore, but they simply are not true.

"The other claims may be true to a lesser extent because there is a small amount of edible acid present in many foods, including fruit juices, buttermilk, and soft drinks, such as Coca-Cola. It is possible that the edible acid in any of these products could have the effects described, even though it's still quite safe to drink these products. However, we don't make any claims relating to other uses. Instead, we recommend using products specifically designed for cleaning or rust removal."

The Acidic Properties of Coca-Cola? - BreakTheChain.org


----------



## Leony (Oct 10, 2007)

Water all the way! I can't drink Soda/Coke because I have a sensitive throat. Soda/Coke always make me sick, so I rarely drink them, maybe 6 month one time but that just for a few sips.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 10, 2007)

All that coke talk made me want one....LOL


----------



## Dreama (Oct 10, 2007)

Water for me. I watched a show a few months ago that did the steak and coke experiment. Like Aprill said, it's a myth.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 10, 2007)

I was wondering about that too but what I do know that Coke isnt good for u regardless

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This is directly from coke concerning that:

"We are unaware of any state patrol officers using Coke for any purpose other than refreshment. Plain water would be as effective and less costly for cleaning pavement.

"The myths about disappearing teeth, nails, steaks and various other objects are just that--myths. These stories continue to spring up and get recycled because each new generation finds them hard to ignore, but they simply are not true.

"The other claims may be true to a lesser extent because there is a small amount of edible acid present in many foods, including fruit juices, buttermilk, and soft drinks, such as Coca-Cola. It is possible that the edible acid in any of these products could have the effects described, even though it's still quite safe to drink these products. However, we don't make any claims relating to other uses. Instead, we recommend using products specifically designed for cleaning or rust removal."

The Acidic Properties of Coca-Cola? - BreakTheChain.org


----------



## Solimar (Oct 10, 2007)

I like water better, I hardly drink coke.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I am always and forever a diet coke addict.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 10, 2007)

I cant drink pop ( or soda as you call it in the US - lol ), it makes my throat hurt from the bubbles and it makes me thirstier from all the sugar.


----------



## Mares (Oct 10, 2007)

I dont drink coke, pepsi or any dark coloured drink simply because it stains your teeth. Sounds like i am contradicting myself but i do drink tea and coffee, but always brush my teeth straight afterwards, i am paranode about my teeth


----------



## Gleam84 (Oct 10, 2007)

I enjoy drinking water. I really don't like the taste of sodas anymore...end up drinking them only a couple times a year.


----------



## BeneBaby (Oct 10, 2007)

I can't drink "regular" soda anymore...too sweet!! I only like Diet Coke Zero!! I might be addicted to it...heheh.


----------



## dentaldee (Oct 10, 2007)

I LOVE coke, caffeine free only b/c I can't sleep otherwise........but I also drink water too!


----------



## PaperFlowers (Oct 10, 2007)

^^ That's exactly how I am. And it's SO weird, I used to be SO addicted to regular coke and swore I would never ever drink diet coke.

And now I can't even take a *sip* of coke because it's so sugary. Blech! LOL


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 10, 2007)

Coke all the way! lol! I drink about 3 cans a day. lol.


----------



## Nox (Oct 10, 2007)

Ugh, soda is not my drink of choice. Water and fresh squeeze vegetables in my juicer everyday.

I especially liked the part about Coke making a sumptuous gravy for ham. Hahahaha!!! That's funny. Maybe I should try that for Thanksgiving, LOL.

P.S.--As an alumni of Chemical studies, I would assert vigorously that those things are mostly false. They were amusing, however.


----------



## Ricci (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah they are false I didnt know that lol


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 10, 2007)

One of the big keys to me losing a lot of weight is switching from diet soda to water. There have been a few studies that show diet soda is worse for weight gain than regular soda. When I drink soda now, I drink the real stuff, but I'm down to a can every 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Karren (Oct 11, 2007)

I drink or used to drink way to much soda.. And I think its the cause of my acid reflux damage to my throat.. So I've been switching to those Crystal light to go packettes that you dump in a bottle of water!! Water just tastes soooo blahhhhhhh. Lol.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Oct 11, 2007)

Addicted to coke--but trying to drink a lot more water.


----------



## magosienne (Oct 12, 2007)

i prefer water. sometimes i will drink coke, but it's rare. my mom always told me it was good when your tummy is hurting and you have gastroenteritis.


----------



## angellove (Oct 12, 2007)

water.... ^^ i've not touched soda for like a year


----------



## fawp (Oct 12, 2007)

Holy $hit!! I knew soda was bad for you but geez...I do need to drink more water, though; I never drink enough throughout the day.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 12, 2007)

I like to drink water. Once in awhile I will drink a Pepsi. I find Coke too acidic.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Oct 12, 2007)

_I'm constantly drinking water, I don't drink soda too often.




_


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 12, 2007)

water


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Oct 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't drink "regular" soda anymore...too sweet!! I only like Diet Coke Zero!! I might be addicted to it...heheh. LOL!! Same here! I need my coke zero!!!!


----------



## cassie22 (Oct 20, 2007)

*water!!*


----------



## Saje (Oct 21, 2007)

Yeah those things about coke are pretty false.

I too am addicted to coke. Classic Coke. I hate DIET anything. I find them more sweet actually. And to me Pepsi is sweeter than Coke.

I am so addicted to coke, I have a nice collection of glass coke bottles and a coke plushie on my bed and some fantabulous reward points.


----------



## Trisha. (Oct 21, 2007)

I really want to put a steak in the coke &amp; see it dissolve.


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 30, 2007)

wow that was interesting, but i dont care i still gotta drink my diet pepsi no matter wat =)


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd rather drink a pepsi..lol

That is interesting though, I should drink more water.


----------



## Saja (Nov 1, 2007)

I dont drink coke unless its fountain pop. Im a pepsi drinker. I haTE diet pop, ewww splenda/aspartame whatever...its nasty


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 1, 2007)

water water and water


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif sorry to be the hater, but source please? LMAO!

Water any day.


----------



## MissMissy (Nov 1, 2007)

ee i drink coke


----------



## han (Nov 1, 2007)

i love classic coke and cherry coke, no diet soda or anything for me.

water is good too but only when its ice cold.


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 1, 2007)

I know this is bad, but I have been drinking more soda than ever lately, mostly at work to stay awake. Now it is like I am addicted because I am drinking less and less water. I really need to change this!


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 1, 2007)

I am trying my best to drink eight to ten glasses of water a day. I am getting to the point where Coke or any kind of carbonated beverage is starting to not taste good to my palate.


----------



## Ricci (Nov 1, 2007)

whenever I start to feel sluggish I drink a large glass of water and im so amazed how much i feel better after


----------



## Barbette (Nov 9, 2007)

Evian is my favorite drink in the world, I would like people to open their eyes to things such as coke and diet soft drinks, they are bad for human health, incredibly bad, the diet drinks even more so than the sugary drinks... I think by now most people know about aspartame being a cancer related threat, (as well as MS and other nerve damaging diseases, tumors, etc.) but yet people still consume it endlessly. In the end, it is your life, you decide, just know your risks... I hope in time they will either ban the poison or put a big lable on it like they do with cigarettes these days.


----------



## Maja (Nov 10, 2007)

Water for me. I don't like anything with bubblles.


----------



## NYchic (Nov 11, 2007)

i am addicted to diet pepsi and diet dr. pepper. i quit for weeks sometimes months only to go back to it again. i hate the taste of regular coke, only like diet.


----------



## Lelenn (Nov 11, 2007)

Water.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 11, 2007)

i drink a soda about once a month. i used to be addicted but, i realized that soda really breaks me out so i've cut down tremendously. now, i mostly drink water. i'll slip up and have a coke every now and then, though.


----------



## overkillgirl (Nov 11, 2007)

water


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 11, 2007)

lol I feel kind of guilty for not drinking more water now!


----------



## Bee Luscious (Nov 11, 2007)

I used to be a Coke-aholic! That crap was KILLING me! I hadn't had a soda for months and was at a friends house and all they had to drink was cola (they have well water and it is BAD). I couldn't even finish it because it tasted SO NASTY and burned like the fiery pits of H***!! I can't believe I used to like that stuff.

Yeah give me WATER or Iced tea (the real stuff not the instant). Oh or a cup of iced coffee.


----------



## Honeyswt30 (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm water all the way but who knew that a coke could be so bad for you!


----------

